# Golden yellow shrimps, $4 each or 10 for $35, Keele / Bloor



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*There are great news!  Golden yellow shrimps are back for sale. *

I had hard time regrowing their colony and finally they are crawling and swimming activility allover the tank 

   

These *yellow shrimps* are beautiful and, at the same time, *hardy and undemanding* like red cherry shrimps. They can live and breed in any healthy freshwater aquarium.
Look at more pictures and videos on www.SHRIMP-TANK.COM/yellow.
Their scientific name is _Neocaridina heteropoda var. yellow_.

Price is *$4 each*, or *10 shrimps for $35*.

I'm selling juvenile shrimps. They survive moving better and acclimatize in a new place easily. They will be about 3/8"-1/2" in size. I can add some adults for your request.

Pick up in Toronto near Keele / Bloor intersection.
*Shipping is available* allover Canada. I'm using insulation packing and heatpack for winter time. Shipping in Ontario is usually $13-$21. Ask me for a quote with your postal code.

You can PM me, send an email or call 647 701 3728

I will be happy to answer questions and help you with shrimp keeping and breeding hobby.
Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Golden yellow shrimps are waiting for a new home*

Some shrimps are gone, but it's still plenty left.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Hey where are all your prices for the shrimp you have on your website? I know you sell all different types but I can only find the golden yellow shrimp?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I am interested in some yellows, do you still have a bunch left?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

k1ng said:


> Hey where are all your prices for the shrimp you have on your website? I know you sell all different types but I can only find the golden yellow shrimp?


I haven't posted Painted Fire Red shrimps on web-site. Price and conditions are the same with golden yellows.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> I am interested in some yellows, do you still have a bunch left?


Yes, I do. They are doing great. Send me PM.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Ya but I dont understand because you breed all these awesome shrimps like goldens, those high grade crs with flower heads or something, and other really cool ones but they are not advertised anywhere on your site. Also could you make a vid or take a bunch of pictures of your setup as I have almsot got the ok to go ahead and create a nice shrimp rack and want to do it right.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I keep different shrimps and you can find videos with them on my youtube channel or shrimp blog.
I not selling all of them  and not all of them are easy to breed.

Currently I have these golden yellow shrimps and painted fire red shrimps for sale. They are all neocaridina.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These gorgeous shrimps are available.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> These gorgeous shrimps are available.


Igor's Yellow shrimp are the nicest I've seen and very golden indeed.

Would you like me to bring the algae to PRAC? I see you're going.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Scotmando said:


> Igor's Yellow shrimp are the nicest I've seen and very golden indeed.
> 
> Would you like me to bring the algae to PRAC? I see you're going.


Thank you, Scot 

Look at the fresh video of one of these golden yellow shrimps.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These beautiful shrimps available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yellow shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have some limited quantity that I can sell.


----------

